# pregnant cat ??? and the days ???



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

my gizmo is having babys my question is do you count the days from when you see her mate or when you see she has stopped mating ?? im not to sure


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

How old is Gizmo? You only posted pics of her as a kitten last october which means she'd only be 6, 7 months old?.... 

Why did you mate her?

As for the days, im not sure.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Start counting on the first day you see her mating. She could have more eggs fertilized for several days, so the kittens might come any time between 63 and 67 days. It is also possible for the kittens to have different fathers. 

It's not desirable for a cat (kitten, really) to get pregnant during her first heat. She could have trouble with the delivery. I hope all goes well.


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

Jimmyness said:


> How old is Gizmo? You only posted pics of her as a kitten last october which means she'd only be 6, 7 months old?....
> 
> Why did you mate her?
> 
> As for the days, im not sure.



Hi she is 7 months old now i was told by my vet she could spaying at 6 months any way its to late i now wish did asked on here as i see cats can be done at around 4 or 5 months i havnt seen her mate but i do remember she was making lots of noise and was acting wierd and that was around 65 days ago


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

if all goes well how soon can i get her done ?? if she has too go in and have a c-sa then im having her done at the same time


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If she has normal delivery, she can be spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned. However, she could get pregnant while they're nursing, so you'll have to be very careful that no tom can get near her until she's spayed.


----------

